# Tag Filtering and Hiding - Requested Feature



## Ansil (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm already using the Furaffinity Filter add on to block unwanted content while browsing the site, but it only works half the time. Now I'm sure there are people out there who genuinely enjoy scat fart gore vore diaper hyper anal unbirth, and more power to them and their taste in odd subjects, but I'm not exactly on the same page as these folks. Would it be too much to ask for an option filter system to block the content I don't want to see?


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jan 14, 2015)

not everyone tags properly, even if we made tags mandatory many would just be lazy about it.


----------



## Ansil (Jan 14, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> not everyone tags properly, even if we made tags mandatory many would just be lazy about it.



Yeah I know what you mean, but I'm checking tags just to be sure it's my filter failing, and 99 percent of the time, the tags are there, but the Addon, (Which is no longer supported.) isn't picking them up. If there was another filter add on, I'd be using it, but it would be fantastic if FA would either incorporate an option to filter, or at least create their own Addon. Quite frankly, I'm tired of being hit with shock image while I'm just trying to browse new uploads.


----------



## AliothFox (Jan 14, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> not everyone tags properly, even if we made tags mandatory many would just be lazy about it.



Other sites that employ a tag filtering system allow the option for users to add missing tags.


----------



## TheArchiver (Jan 14, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> not everyone tags properly, even if we made tags mandatory many would just be lazy about it.



How are you so certain?
Still a useful site feature that -most- every major art hosting has made standard. No problem in adding it.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jan 14, 2015)

AliothFox said:


> Other sites that employ a tag filtering system allow the option for users to add missing tags.



Yes, I know Inkbunny does that, perhaps it's something that FA should consider.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 17, 2015)

Tags are just spammy jokes now. People type sentences, forced memes, and other unhelpful junk inside them.
If FA were to think of adding this system you can say hello to another 20 year wait on the UI.


----------



## Zerophex (Jan 26, 2015)

Is there a link to the FA add-on and does it work with FireFox? Because I'm rather tired of the gargantuan flood of wiggling butt and breasts icon commissions whenever I try to check for flash animations. Oh and of course, the diaper stuff, which I could also do without.

(I know this thread has not been replied to in a week. Hopefully, I'm not breaking any rules...)


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 26, 2015)

Why don't you just filter out the site?


----------



## DUVMik (Jan 27, 2015)

Zerophex said:


> Is there a link to the FA add-on and does it work with FireFox? Because I'm rather tired of the gargantuan flood of wiggling butt and breasts icon commissions whenever I try to check for flash animations. Oh and of course, the diaper stuff, which I could also do without.
> 
> (I know this thread has not been replied to in a week. Hopefully, I'm not breaking any rules...)



There is the FurAffinity Filter https://addons.mozilla.org/da/firefox/addon/furaffinity-filter/ 
but it's not longer getting developed. It should still work though, I'm using it right now.

I know it is one more, but I can find it.

You might also want to check out my user page, if you want an easier way to make bookmarks.(The Browse Bookmark thing it's currently slightly broken, don't know how to fix it. I have tried everything I can think of)


----------

